
Set your status in slack - richerlariviere
https://slackhq.com/set-your-status-in-slack-28a793914b98
======
draw_down
This was a good idea, but people use them largely for whimsical purposes and
they add a lot of visual noise. There isn't an option to disable them, but if
you use Slack in a browser, you can do this in a custom stylesheet:

    
    
        .feature_user_custom_status .current_status,
        .feature_user_custom_status .message_current_status {
          display: none !important;
        }

